# اصحاب الخبرة في محطات الصرف الصحي



## en_shaabi (28 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أسعد الله مسائكم جميعاً ..اتمنى ان تكونوا في صحة جيده..ارجوا من اصحاب الخبرة في محطات الصرف الصحي المساعده في وضع برنامج صيانة لمعدات محطة صرف صحي ذات طاقة انتاجية 400 م3 باليوم وكيف يتم ذلك وهل توجد برامج تعمل هذه الجدولة؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## احمد محمد هشام (29 ديسمبر 2010)

بداية عرفنا ايه المعدات اللي عندك ونوعيتتها لان ده بيختلف من تصميم لاخر


----------



## en_shaabi (29 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً أخ أحمد على مرورك الكريم ....المحطة تعمل بنظام التهوية الممتده...وهل تريد تفاصيل عن سعة المحطة واقطار الخزانات ومواد التصنيع وقدرة المضخات ....الخ...ام تريد تفاصيل عامة ؟؟؟؟


----------



## احمد محمد هشام (30 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي الكريم 

ليتك ترسل لي كل التفاصيل عن المحطة ومعداتها وان شاء الله اساعدك في نظام الصيانة المطلوب


----------

